# [Ubuntu] wxWidgets kompilieren



## Raven280438 (12. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich versuche wxWidgets unter Ubuntu zu kompilieren.

Wenn ich auf der Konsole den Befehl "./configure" im wxWidgets-Verzeichnis ausführe bekomme ich am Ende folgende Fehlermeldung:



> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no
> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
> ...



Ich hab leider sogut wie keine Ahnung von Linux, was muss ich hier machen?



Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (12. Juli 2012)

Hi.

Warum willst du denn wxWidgets selbst kompilieren? Warum installierst du nicht einfach die Pakete?

Wie die Fehlermeldung schon sagt, du hast die Gtk+ Entwicklungsdateien nicht installiert. Du müßtest also erstmal libgtk2.0-dev installieren. Oder einfach folgendes ausführen:

```
sudo apt-get builddep libwxgtk2.8-0
```
Gruß


----------



## Raven280438 (12. Juli 2012)

Hi,

wie kann ich die Pakete installieren? Ich bin von Windows gewohnt, wxWidgets selbst zu kompilieren.

Wenn ich deinen Befehl ausführe kommt die Fehlermeldung "E: Ungültige Operation builddep."



Gruß


----------



## Raven280438 (12. Juli 2012)

Ich hab jetzt in der Synaptic Paketverwaltung nachgesehn, anscheinend hab ich wxWidgets schon installiert. 

Welche Pfade muss ich in Code::Blocks einstellen, um das wxWidgets auch nutzen zu können?


----------



## deepthroat (12. Juli 2012)

Ups,es hätte "sudo apt-get build-dep ..." heißen müssen.

Hast du denn auch das -dev Paket installiert?

Dann musst du nur die include Pfade einstellen.


----------



## Raven280438 (12. Juli 2012)

Hi,

also brauch ich da bei "Search directorys" - "Linker" garkeine Verzeichnisse angeben?

Eine weitere Frage: Wie siehts eignedlich mit TinyXML aus? Da hab ich kein passendes Paket gefunden. Muss ich das selbst compilieren?


Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (12. Juli 2012)

Raven280438 hat gesagt.:


> also brauch ich da bei "Search directorys" - "Linker" garkeine Verzeichnisse angeben?


Da sich die Bibliotheken im Standard-Bibliothekenverzeichnis befinden, nein.

Die Header befinden sich jedoch je nach Version in "/usr/include/wx-2.X".  Da mußt du dann die passenden auswählen.

Die zu verlinkenden Bibliotheken mußt du natürlich auch noch angeben.


> Eine weitere Frage: Wie siehts eignedlich mit TinyXML aus? Da hab ich kein passendes Paket gefunden. Muss ich das selbst compilieren?


Ja, das mußt du wohl selbst kompilieren.

Gruß


----------



## Raven280438 (13. Juli 2012)

Hi,

eine weitere Frage hab ich noch 

Kann man TinyXML ganz normal mit Code::Blocks kompilieren, oder muss man da irgendwas beachten?


Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (13. Juli 2012)

Raven280438 hat gesagt.:


> Kann man TinyXML ganz normal mit Code::Blocks kompilieren, oder muss man da irgendwas beachten?


Der Code ist relativ sauberes C++. Das sollte mit jedem Compiler funktionieren und auch aus Code::Blocks heraus.

Gruß


----------



## Raven280438 (19. Juli 2012)

Hi,

wo bekomm ich die setup.h von wxWidgets her? Unter Windows liegt die ja im wx-lib-Verzeichnis.
Unter Ubuntu kann ich sie nicht finden ?!



Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (19. Juli 2012)

Trag einfach die Ausgabe von

```
wx-config --cflags
```
als Compileroptionen ein.

Die Ausgabe von 

```
wx-config --libs
```
als Linkeroptionen.

Oder noch besser, verwende ein Buildsystem wie z.B. CMake (welches Code::Blocks Projektdateien generiert).

 "man wx-config"

Gruß


----------

